# Fridge Pond



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey All,

I was wondering, I have an old fridge sitting out back could i use it to make a pond?
Has anyone ever heard of this?, I have seen old boats used as ponds, but would a fridge hold that much water, or would it just burst?.

Don


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

MrHumphries said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I was wondering, I have an old fridge sitting out back could i use it to make a pond?
> Has anyone ever heard of this?, I have seen old boats used as ponds, but would a fridge hold that much water, or would it just burst?.
> ...


Fridge? Now that's a novel idea! Not sure it's viable though. Boats are made to hold water (out or in, it makes no difference), while fridges were never meant to be filled with water! How can you even be sure it's water tight?


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

just turn it into a smoker for that salmon


----------



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

LOL! well i thought it might be cool as a nice outdoor pond, I might throw it on it's back and fill it with water just to see if it will hold water. If it does, a DIY filter would be easy and I could dig a hole so it was half in the ground, I could also fill the inside with foam, that may give it some strength???.

I just thought it might be a cool way of not having it got the land fill.

Don


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

MrHumphries said:


> LOL! well i thought it might be cool as a nice outdoor pond, I might throw it on it's back and fill it with water just to see if it will hold water. If it does, a DIY filter would be easy and I could dig a hole so it was half in the ground, I could also fill the inside with foam, that may give it some strength???.
> 
> I just thought it might be a cool way of not having it got the land fill.
> 
> Don


Well, if you're gonna dig a hole the size of the fridge, why not just use that hole as a pond? lol

Maybe you can convert it into a tool box? or a raised flower bed? or a dog house?


----------



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

solarz said:


> Well, if you're gonna dig a hole the size of the fridge, why not just use that hole as a pond? lol
> 
> Maybe you can convert it into a tool box? or a raised flower bed? or a dog house?


Yeah I guess, I just thought it might be cool as a pond  I may even use it as a hatchery for my quail eggs  Better then a landfill 

Don


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Subscribed to this thread just see hope to see a pic of what you do with it...

Also here's a FREE and ECO fridge removal service: https://www.saveonenergy.ca/Consumer/Programs/Appliance-Retirement.aspx


----------

